# دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (1) تعريف المزمور وأهمية السفر



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

*دراسة في سفر المزامير תהלים - ψαλμός الجزء (1) تعريف المزمور وأهمية السفر*

*دراسة شاملة مركزة في سفر المزامير 
أولا**: تعريف المزمور وأهمية سفر المزامير

*

+ تمهيــــــــــد +
 + يُعرف سفر المزامير في العبرية باسم تهليم - תהלים أي " الحمد والتسبيح أو التهليل " ، أما في اليونانية فيُعرف باسم أبسالموس ψαλμός  بمعنى أغنية مقدسة أو مزمور أو تأتي بلفظة ψάλλω – Psallo أي يُرتل [  ترتيلة أو مديح ] ، وفي اليونانية الكلاسيكية والعهد القديم يُقصد بلفظة  psallo أو psalmos شعر ، أو رنين وتر قوس ، ومن ثمَّ سحب أوتار قيثارة أو  أية آلة وترية أُخرى ، ويُشير الاسم بصفة عامة إلى صوت الآلة أو إلى نتاج  الصوت الفعلي ، أما اسمه في العربية " مزامير " فهو من الفعل " زمَّرَ " أي  غنى أو أنشد بمصاحبة المزمار أو غيره من الآلات الموسيقية.

+ وفي الترجمة  السبعينية للكتاب المقدس تُشير كُلاً من psallo و psalmos في سفر المزامير  عموماً إلى المزامير الفردية، وتأتي غالباً عنواناً لمزامير مختلفة مثل [  مزمور لداود ] ويبدو هذا واضحاً على الأقل في فترة العهد القديم، حيث كان  إنشاء المزامير دائماً مصحوباً بالآلات الموسيقية، كما يُمكن أن تعني أيضاً  psalmos أي أغنية روحية سواء كانت الآلات مصاحبه لها مذكورة أم لا [  أحمدوا الرب بالعود بربابة ذات عشرة أوتار رنموا له ] (مزمور33: 2)، وفي  صموئيل الأول 16: 16و 18 عبارة مكتوب وهي [ الضرب بالعود psallein en  kinyra ] وهي حرفياً [ يُغني بقيثارة ]. 

+  وفي العهد الجديد نجد معنيين أساسيين لتعريف المزامير، المعنى الأول  أن كلمة psalmos تدل على السفر نفسه (سفر المزامير) في العهد القديم، أو  حتى كل ما يُسمى بالكتابات (كما سوف نرى في الجزء الثاني من الشرح)، وهي  القسم الثالث للتوراة العبرية، حيث أن المزامير هي أول قسم منه (أنظر  لوقا20: 42؛ 24: 44؛ أعمال1: 20؛ 13: 33).
أما المعنى الثاني  في العهد الجديد، ولأكثر عمومية هو أن psalmos يُمكن أن تعني (كما راينا  في العهد القديم) ترتيلة حمد؛ و psallo لإنشاد أغنية روحية مقدسة، [psallo  رومية15: 9؛ 1كورنثوس14: 15؛ يعقوب5: 13]، [psalmos كورنثوس الأولى14: 26؛  أفسس5: 19؛ كولوسي3: 16]

+ عموماً ممكن  أن نُلاحظ أن هذه الكلمات psallo أو psalmos لم تتردد كثيراً إذ أنها ترد 4  مرات فقط في لوقا و7 مرات في رسائل القديس بولس الرسول، ومرة واحدة في  رسالة القديس يعقوب الرسول. غير أنها مستخدمة بالمعنى الأول أي الذي يدل  على السفر نفسه، غير أنها مستخدمة فقط في لوقا بنفس ذات المعنى. أما كل  كتاب العهد الجديد الآخرون فقد استخدموا المعنى الثاني ( إنشاد أغنية روحية  ). وطبعاً هذا ليس اختلاف في التعليم اللاهوتي، لأن المعنى يأتي في سياق  الكلام وقصد الكاتب المُلهم بالروح.

+ عموماً ممكن  ان نلاحظ أن المعنى [ ترتيلة المديح ] أو [ يُرتل ويُنشد أُغنية روحية  مُلهمه ] يُمكن أن يُقسَّمَ إلى مدى أبعد وأعمق كالتالي: (أ)  ترتيلة المديح Psalmos أو ترنيمة حمد وهي نوع من إظهار عمل الروح القدس  بشكل مثالي ظاهر في الوقت الحاضر في المُعَمَدين أي المؤمنين الحاصلين على  الولادة الجديدة وصاروا أبناء الله [ ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة  بل امتلئوا بالروح مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية  مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب ] (أفسس5: 18 – 19)؛ [ لتسكن فيكم كلمة المسيح بغنى وأنتم بكل حكمة معلمون ومنذرون بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية بنعمة  مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب ] (كولوسي3: 16)، أو لأجل البنيان وإظهار عمل الله  [ فما هو إذاً أيها الإخوة متى اجتمعتم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم  له لسان له اعلان له ترجمة فليكن كل شيء للبنيان ] (1كورنثوس14: 26).​وعموماً  نجد أن هذا يتضمن تراكيب حُرة مُلهمه من الناحية الموسيقية والشعرية لتُعبر  عن الترتيلة تعبير دقيق للبُنيان والتعليم بل وأيضاً للتسبيح والشكر  والحمد، بل ويتضمن أحياناً تكرار لأجزاء طقسية، ونجد من خلال التاريخ  المسيحي كله ومنذ القرون الأولى أغانٍ وتراتيل وتسابيح مسيحية متنوعة والتي  ربما بعضها بل والكثير منها نُظمت على شكل مزامير العهد القديم وبعض  الأسفار المقدسة ، كما نعرف ذلك من شكل الأغاني والتراتيل المختلفة في سفر  الرؤيا: [ وهم يترنمون ترنيمة جديدة قائلين: مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السفر وتفتح  ختومه لأنك ذُبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأُمة.  وجعلتنا لإلهنا ملوكاً وكهنة فسنملك على الأرض. ونظرت وسمعت صوت ملائكة  كثيرين حول العرش والحيوانات والشيوخ وكان عددهم ربوات ربوات وألوف ألوف.  قائلين بصوت عظيم مستحق هو الخروف المذبوح ان يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة  والقوة والكرامة والمجد والبركة. وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الارض وتحت  الأرض وما على البحر كل ما فيها سمعتها قائلة للجالس على العرش وللخروف  البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين. ] (رؤيا5: 9 – 13)،  وهكذا في باقي المواضع في سفر الرؤيا [ أنظر رؤيا 7: 12؛ 11: 15، 17 – 18؛  12: 10 – 12؛ 15: 3 – 4؛ 19: 1 – 2، 6 – 8 ]​ونجد في  كورنثوس الأولى 14: 15 [ فما هو إذاً أُصلي بالروح وأُصلي بالذهن أيضاً،  أُرتل بالروح وأُرتل بالذهن أيضاً ]، يعتبر القديس بولس الرسول أن الترانيم  نوعاً من إظهار الروح، إذ أن لها فاعلية أقوى على النفس مثل الصلاة،  فالترانيم والتراتيل بالروح تعتبر قوة للنفس وتعبر عن حالاتها الخاصة أمام  الله ووسط الكنيسة، عموماً من هنا نفهم أن للتراتيل والترانيم لها شرط  جوهري في إنشادها وهي أن تكون بالروح والذهن ايضاً، طبعاً الذهن المستنير  بنور الله بروح الإلهام الروح القدس، لأن أي ترنيم يُكتب أو يُرتل كمجرد  أبيات شعرية مؤلفة حسب فكر الإنسان أو مقدرته على التأليف والإنشاد، فهو لا  يُرضي الله وغير نافع للكنيسة وبنيانها الصحيح، لأن لابد ان يتم الكتابة  بموهبة الله بإلهام الروح القدس يعبر عن المشاعر الروحية بحسب توجيه الروح  نفسه وليس حسب الناس، لأن الروح القدس هو القائد الرئيسي للترانيم  والتراتيل بكونه هو قائد النفس نحو الله [ لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله  فأولئك هم أبناء الله ] (رو8: 14).​__________________________________________(ب)  الكلمة pasallo لها معنى إنشاد تراتيل الحمد بتمجيد الله في رومية 15: 9 [  وأما الأمم فمجدوا الله من أجل الرحمة كما هو مكتوب من أجل ذلك سأحمدك في  الأمم وأُرتل لأسمك ]، حيث أننا نرى ذلك في مزمور18: 49 [ لذلك أحمدك يا رب  في الأمم وأُرنم لاسمك ] وفي صموئيل الثاني 22: 50 [ لذلك أحمدك يا رب في  الأمم ولأسمك أُرنم ]، وهذا كتحقيق الخلاص في مجئ المسيح الرب إلى العالم  كمخلص، واستجابة الأمم بالتوبة والإيمان كما هو واضح في رسالة رومية في قول  الرسول الذي كتبناه [ وأما الأمم فمجدوا الله من أجل الرحمة كما هو مكتوب  من أجل ذلك سأحمدك في الأمم وأُرتل psallo لأسمك ]​+ أولاً: أهمية المزامير في حياتنا اليومية +​المزامير عموماً شكلت  العمود الفقري للعبادة في المجمع اليهودي والهيكل، بل وايضاً كانت الأساس  في العبادة الفردية للأشخاص كنموذج للصلاة اليومية، لذلك فسفر المزامير  يعتبر أنه  سفر الصلاة في الكتاب المقدس. ونجد في العهد الجديد كثيراً من  آيات المزامير تتخلله بكلماتها الرائعة، أكثر من أي سفرٍ آخر، ولا يمكن  لإنسان ولد ميلاد ثاني من جرن المعمودية بالروح القدس، واقتنى المسيح في  قلبه ليكون محل ومقرّ سكناه الخاص، يقدر أن يستغنى عن سفر المزامير بأي حال  أو شكل من الأشكال.

ففي أطوار حياتنا كلها نجد سفر المزامير  دائماً معيناً شديداً لنا ، في أوقات أحزاننا وأفراحنا ، وفي قوتنا وضعفنا  ، في الصحة والمرض ، في الجلوس والقيام ، في الصغر وفي الشباب بل وفي  الشيخوخة ...
فكل من ارتوى من نبع المزامير يعود إليه  أكثر عطشاً مردداً آياته بحلاوة في أعماق قلبه كل حين : " عطشت نفسي إلي  الإله الحي " ، و " كما يشتاق الأيَّل إلى جداول المياه كذلك تشتاق نفسي  إليك يا الله " 

وفي رسالة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي (  256 – 373م) عن المزامير، أرسلها إلى مارسللينوس يقول له فيها: [ ينبغي أن  تُنشد ( المزامير ) وتُرنم ببساطة تامة وبغير زُخرف، حتى أن القديسين الذين  أعطوها لنا، وهم يتعرفون إلى كلماتهم بذاتها، يُصلون معنا. وأكثر من هذا؛  أن الروح الذي تكلم في القديسين متعرفاً على نفس الكلمات التي أوحاها،  يشترك معنا أيضاً، وكما أن سير القديسين هي أجمل من سير غيرهم، كذلك أيضاً  كلماتهم هي أفضل من خير كلماتنا وأعظم منها اقتداراً، طالما هي صادرة عن  قلب بار ]
وهكذا تنظر الكنيسة للمزامير وقد قسمتها  في صلوات السواعي في الأجبية لتكون حياة كل مؤمن حقيقي حي بروح الله  ومستنير ذهنه بنور المسيح الرب، ينطقها ويتلوها بالروح، لذلك فلنتقدس وندخل  برهبة أمام هذا السفر العظيم الذي للتقوى، إذ أنه كُتب بالروح ولا يفهمه  إلا من امتلأ بالروح، بل ولا يتلوه إلا التائب الذي يشتهي أن يحيا مع الله  في سرّ الكنيسة جسد المسيح الرب من لحمه وعظامه...

متعنا الله معاً بعمق هذا السفر الذي يجعل القلب يسر على أنغام المحبة الحلوة لله الحي...​وعنواننا القادم: تقسيم المزامير ومؤلّفوها​النعمة معكم يا أحباء ربنا يسوع​ 
____مراجع الموضوع__________
(1) دائرة المعارف الكتابية، الجزء الرابع – دار الثقافة 1992 ص 233
(2) القاموس الموسوعي للعهد الجديد – فيرلين د.فيريروج ص 734  
(3) كتاب الأجبية من سلسلة طقوس وأسرار وصلوات الكنيسة لراهب من الكنيسة القبطية ، ص 25
(4) سفر  المزامير مع مقدمة آبائية طقسية تاريخية – في أجزاؤه الثلاثة  – إعداد  ومراجعة القس شنودة ماهر – الطبعة الثانية ديسمبر 2002م ص 11​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

جميل قوى 
+ كيف أحفظ المزامير ؟ كيف أصلى بها ؟
ناس كتير تسال الاسئلة دى


----------



## aymonded (12 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل ومع أني كتبت ملامح بسيطة عن الصلاة بالمزامير، ولكن هانتكلم بكل تأكيد عن صلاة المزامير عملياً في حياتنا كتطبيق للموضوع، وذلك اثناء دراستنا لهذه الدراسة المركزة والموجزة، فقط صلي من أجلي؛ النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (26 يونيو 2013)

دراسه رائعه ومبسطه عن سفر المزامير شكرا لك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2013)

جميييييييييييييييل استاذي الغالي
وفي انتظار الباقي
لان كنت محتاجه حاجه ذي كدا عن المزامير
ربنا يحافظ علي حضرتك ويبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يخليكم يا إخوتي بس الموضوع قديم قوي واتكبت فيه اجزاء قديمة موجوده في المنتدى هابقى ابعت كل يومين ليكم جزء منها، كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

موضوع مهم ومفيد جداا
تسلم ايديك استاذنا
ربنا يبارك حضرتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ..

كان ليا عند حضرتك طلب استاذي لو امكن ولو وقتك يسمح 
كنت عايزة حضرتك تعملنا موضوع عن "سفر الجامعة" 
انا حاليا بقراه ووصلت للاصحاح الرابع من اصل 12 اصحاح 
فعلا سفر رائع وانا ندمانه اني مقرتهوش قبل كدا
بس انا واثقه لو حضرتك عملت موضوع  وكلمتنا عن السفر ده
هستفاد اكتر من طريقة سرد حضرتك في الكتابة

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك ومحبتك استاذي الغالي ,..,


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

سلام لشخصك العزيز في كنيسة الله، بصراحة هاحاول بس صعب جداً اليومين دول بسب انشغالي الشديد بموضوعات كثيرة، وحتى موضوع المزامير كتبته من فتره طويلة في المنتدى ومش حد اهتم به فلم اكمله، ولكن في موضوعات كتير مفتوحه ولم تكتمل ومش عارف بصراحة اكتب ايه والا ايه لأن في طلبات كتير ومش قادر انفذها بصراحة لكثرة الموضوعات وكلها تحتاج وقت طويل ومجهود جبار، المهم صلي لأجلي لأكون قادر أن أعطي دائماً وأكتب كل ما يحتاجه الناس حسب مشيئة الله وقصده، النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز في كنيسة الله، بصراحة هاحاول بس صعب جداً اليومين دول بسب انشغالي الشديد بموضوعات كثيرة، وحتى موضوع المزامير كتبته من فتره طويلة في المنتدى ومش حد اهتم به فلم اكمله، ولكن في موضوعات كتير مفتوحه ولم تكتمل ومش عارف بصراحة اكتب ايه والا ايه لأن في طلبات كتير ومش قادر انفذها بصراحة لكثرة الموضوعات وكلها تحتاج وقت طويل ومجهود جبار، المهم صلي لأجلي لأكون قادر أن أعطي دائماً وأكتب كل ما يحتاجه الناس حسب مشيئة الله وقصده، النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
> ​


سلام ونعمة 
استاذي خد وقت حضرتك براحتك جداا
انا مش مستعجله ابدااااا انا زي ماقولت لحضرتك انابقراه دلوقتي ولسه مخلصتهوش 
ربنا يقوي حضرتك ويقدرك تلبي كل طلبات محُبيين حضرتك  
ربنا يعطي لحضرتك الصحه والعافيه والبركة والوقت وتفضل تمتاعنا بموضوعاتك الجبارة المميزة المفيده الثمية اللي بتفيد الصغار قبل الكبار استاذنا ..
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك دائما

سلام المسيح يكون معاك .


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

ومعك على الدوام آمين، فقط صلي لأجلي
​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 يونيو 2013)

> فكل من ارتوى من نبع المزامير يعود إليه   أكثر عطشاً مردداً آياته بحلاوة في أعماق قلبه كل حين : " عطشت نفسي إلي   الإله الحي " ، و " كما يشتاق الأيَّل إلى جداول المياه كذلك تشتاق نفسي   إليك يا الله "


دراسة رائعه استاذي الحبيب .. متابع في انتظار استكمالها 
الرب يبارك حياتك و خدمتك الرائعه و يثمر فيها اكثر و اكثر


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا جميل، عموماً تم التعديل الطفيف الآن على الجزء الثاني، وبإذن يسوع أضع الأجزاء الأخرى مبادلة مع موضوع التوبة، فقط صلي لأجلي، النعمة معك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*استاذ ايمن ميرسى جدا لحضرتك على الموضوع الجميل ده 
والشرح المبسط 
انا بحب جدا سفر المزامير من عشاقه يمكن اكتير سفر بحب اقراه 
ميرسى جدا لتعب حضرتك ربنا يبارك خدمتك دايما *​


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً، فرح الروح القدس يملأ قلبك دائماً
​


----------



## اليعازر (26 يونيو 2013)

دراسة مفيدة وممتازة...متابع معك.

ربنا يبارك عملك وخدمتك.

.


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

الله يخليك وصليلي كتير
​


----------



## AdmanTios (26 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> المزامير عموماً شكلت  العمود الفقري للعبادة في المجمع اليهودي والهيكل، بل وايضاً كانت الأساس  في العبادة الفردية للأشخاص كنموذج للصلاة اليومية،



*موضوع رائع أستاذي
خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة
و نوال بركة هذه الأعمال الصالحة

لقد أكد القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته
إلى أهل أفسس علي أهمية المزامير حين قال
" مكلمين بعضكم بعضا بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية "
و كذلك جميع آباؤونا القديسين الأولين علي دلالات و أهمية
و عُمق معاني ترديد " المزامير " لما لها من بالغ الأثر بالصلاة

لذا فإن هذه المزامير هي أرقى صلوات تُرفع نحو الله
من عُمق القلب بحرارة و عذوبه و جمال لمعانيها .

درس و تأمُل رائع أخي الحبيب
و معلومات قيمة غزيرة ننال بركتها
من خلالك أستاذي و أخي الحبيب

سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (26 يونيو 2013)

*شكراً لك أخي العزيز على هذه السلسلة الجميلة والدراسة الواضحة والبسيطة من هذا السفر الرائع التي أختلطت فيه دموع الفرح والحزن ودائماً هناك رجاء ومراحم عظيمة من الله للبشر لا تنتهي ولن تنتهي ما دمنا هنا على الأرض...*
_* وسفر المزامير في الكتاب المقدس يشغل موقع مهم جداً ، أن هذه المجموعة العظيمة والرائعة من الأناشيد والصلوات ( والتنبؤات )، كانت تعبر عن قلب ونفس البشرية. ففيها نجد تعبيراً عن كل أنواع الاختبارات البشرية، فلا توجد عبارات محفوظة في هذا السفر، بل نجد داود وغيره من الكتاب يسكبون بأمانة مشاعرهم الحقيقية التي تعكس صداقة قوية وفعالة ومغيرة للحياة، مع الله. فيعترف أصحاب المزامير بمختلف خطاياهم وشكواهم ومخاوفهم ويلتمسون من الله الحي المعونة في وقت الشدة والضيق ويسبحونه ويتعبدون له.*_
_*لنسجد للمنتصر على الشيطان. ولنطلب منه أن يعطينا الغلبة على الخطية ، ونشكرك أيها الرب لأنك تواضعت وخدمت الناس ، علمنا روح الخدمة الصحيحة، لنخدم الكل بأمانة.*_
_*ولك كل المجد والكرامة الى الأبد آمين .*_
_*مواضيعك دائماً رائعة وجميلة والأهم مفيدة ومثمرة لي والى الجميع .*_
_* شكراً جزيلاً أخي العزيز على تعبك وسهرك وجهدك في أتمام خطة الله لك لأجل الكثيرين . *_
_* الرب يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك المباركة وربنا يفرح قلبك على طول ويزيدك من نعمته *_
_* وسلامه ومحبته ، ولنصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض، نعمة الرب معك دائماً *_
_*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح..آمين*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2013)

سعادتى لا توصف جرعات ايمانية
عظيمة جدا الرب يحفظك ويسعدك امين


----------



## mary naeem (26 يونيو 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا يا اخي ربنا يباركك


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا كلنا قوة كلمته الحلوة آمين
​


----------



## My Rock (26 يونيو 2013)

معلومات جميلة. تسلم ايدك اخي الحبيب.
بركة الرب معك.


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

ومعك يا أروع أخ غالي حبيب ربنا يسوع
​


----------

